# Do I dare say.........



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

While we were out in the sugar-shack this afternoon, my birds were introduced to "Mr. Cooper!"  Oh, he didn't get any, but he sure did try! My birds were NOT free-flying, but in their fly-pen, when "Mr. Cooper" thought he was going to get some lunch!  No, he didn't get any, but not for a lack of trying, that is for sure! This is my birds "FIRST" experience with a hawk _so close_, and I just wanted to let everyone know. They sure did get spooked! I hope they learn from that too. It was like a race, who was going into the loft first! I sure hope I don't offend anyone with this post....


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Not offended at all. It probably happens to most of us at some time or another that a Cooper's hawk comes looking for a snack. Keep an eye out. It will keep coming back to see if there is some way it can get in to your birds. I'm glad the birds ran for the loft.

Margaret


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Nothing to offend, Sue - it's good to know that pigeons the world over have the same reactions as a safety mechanism.They know those hawks by instinct. 

We only get the European Sparrowhawks which are related to, and sized midway between, Mr Cooper and Mr Sharpie. Twice I recall seeing every pigeon in the aviary freeze and all conversation stop, and wondered why, until the second time - there was a Sparrowhawk quite recognizable overhead. 

In fact, last summer I saw one perched only a few feet from Cynthia's kitchen window on the sack trolley, looking to catch a dove. Just after he left, a panicked dove flew the length of the hedge next door and through the open door of the kitchen. The house was empty, so we were able to go check that the dove was OK.

John


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

I hav'nt been unlucky enought to have trouble with mr cooper, i seen birds one day circling one day and thought they were, but from watching different video clips of coopers i now know it was'nt them, I hope i never have to experiance them for real, Just need to learn the birds to trap earlier, 
would,nt know what i'd do if i lossed my birds this way,
I hope sue you have no more trouble with mr cooper , I like tommy cooper hes's Great,


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

It only happened to me once, at our old house, about 10 years ago. I was outside, doing whatever in the yard, and I had my pigeons out. all of the sudden boom!, I didnt see right away, but sure heard it. I looked tword the house first, then to the birds, sitting smack dab in the center of the loft roof was a big hawk!  All of my birds were no where to be seen. I don't know why but i started walking to the hawk, and he must have realized that he better leave and leave fast! and he did! He didn't get any birds  
I don't know what kind he was, but I remember that it sure seemed like he had a very embaressed expression on his face before he left. It took my birds about a half hour to come back, but they all did! and I never saw the hawk again. It can sure make you jump! 
ND Cooper


----------



## themela (Oct 19, 2006)

*Mr. Cooper?*

I'm new to this - does any have a picture or can point me to a picture on the 'net on what a Coopers Hawk looks like?


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, I am glad to hear from all of you! I know we have Cooper, Shintail, and Redtails; It DID surprise me, especially being in the middle of the afternoon like that! Oh, I am sure he will be back, but how long before he realizes it is a lost cause? The birds are in a loft and aviary, and I haven't even free-flown them yet, and now, maybe not until WAY later! If at all! 
I am glad they are exhibiting "normal" behavior too!  They just might live long lives that way!


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Here is a young one:
View attachment 8552


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

jojo67 said:


> I hav'nt been unlucky enought to have trouble with mr cooper, i seen birds one day circling one day and thought they were, but from watching different video clips of coopers i now know it was'nt them, I hope i never have to experiance them for real, Just need to learn the birds to trap earlier,
> would,nt know what i'd do if i lossed my birds this way,
> I hope sue you have no more trouble with mr cooper , I like tommy cooper hes's Great,


No need to worry about Coopers anywhere in our islands. You'll get Sparrowhawks and, depending on where in NI you are, maybe Peregrines (and they are real bad boys far as pigeons are concerned). Wonder if the birds you saw circling could be Buzzards (related to N.America's Buteo Hawks). I've watched them circling on Islay, off the Scottish mainland, but I think they hunt rodents. As for Tommy - loved his Fez 

John


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

John_D said:


> No need to worry about Coopers anywhere in our islands. You'll get Sparrowhawks and, depending on where in NI you are, maybe Peregrines (and they are real bad boys far as pigeons are concerned). Wonder if the birds you saw circling could be Buzzards (related to N.America's Buteo Hawks). I've watched them circling on Islay, off the Scottish mainland, but I think they hunt rodents. As for Tommy - loved his Fez
> 
> John


John, we have Turkey Buzzards here, and they feed on roadkill. They don't "kill" to eat. They eat what's already dead. I'm not concerned with them. Just the Hawks.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Yup, turkey buzzards, Hansome arn't they Sue


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

ND Cooper said:


> Yup, turkey buzzards, Hansome arn't they Sue


Hey, they give new meaning to *UGLY* !!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

birds eating birds! I wish they would stick to the rodent critters for lunch I don't look forward to this part when I get my guys.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi spirit wings, Turkey vultures are the "garbage disposals" of our roads and forests. they will eat anything that has kicked the bucket! Including (drum roll!) a skunk! Of course, it must meet their criteria: ROADKILL!


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I would keep doing what you're doing with your birds, same thing every day, don't change anything, but be wary, and watch for the next couple of days.
I'll bet that the hawk will give up sooner than you think, and have to go else where for a meal.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Owls eat rodents, Hawks eat birds, rabbits ect


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I have been two of our ducks out in our veggie garden for a couple of wks. now and haven't had a problem but yesterday while I was gone picking up a pigeon a hawk got our call duck! I am upset and very mad at the same time! 
I want to get a paint ball gun and shoot the hawks, not to kill just scare them! Its not like we don't have enough mice, moles, rabbits and squirrels around... they are all over the place.
We have red tails, coopers and sparrow hawks.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Snowbird Sue said:


> Here is a young one:
> View attachment 8552


Har to believe that something that small can inflict so much pain and damage.  The few birds that have been taken here were taken by that little guy. They are fast as lightening..........you barely know anything has happened until it's too late. I've seen them go after a bird and be on his butt and just know that the bird was a goner, only to have it return home hours later.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

My neighbor feeds squirrls with a big dish, and heated waterer, right on the ground. Theres at least 8 squirlls fighting for that territory every day over there. I'm sure that it's just a matter of time before the hawks show up.
I guess, the way he's doing it, he does'nt realize, that he's also feeding mice and maybe rats at night also. Yes there has been an increase in cats hanging around too. ( they kill baby squirrls! )
But you know how it is, you can't tell someone anything, when they know it all allready.
They think that the squirrls are funny and entertaining. when in reality, the squirrls are constantly fighting. Squirrls can and do great dammage to houses, and if the squirrel starts your house on fire (chewing on wires in your attic) your insurance co will not pay to replace your house! 
I'm just waiting to see what happens next.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Ya know they are a pretty bird but just hate the species is all. I wish they weren't bird eating birds. I am very happy that they are safe and that you didn't lose any birds to this guy, maybe he will go search elsewhere for his tasty meals. 

Cindy


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Oooh!!! what an awful thought! Yes, squirrels are a real pain in the rear, they SHOULD be left alone in the woods. Not in the yard. I know what you mean homeowners ins. Maybe they don't have any??? Oh well, someone will take up a collection for them, because they lost their house to a cute entertaining squirrel. Please don't get me wrong, now, I like them, as long as they stay in their place!  
I really like the little flyers. They come out at night, and are real adorable. VERY small, but the owls keep their numbers in check also.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

naturegirl said:


> Ya know they are a pretty bird but just hate the species is all. I wish they weren't bird eating birds. I am very happy that they are safe and that you didn't lose any birds to this guy, maybe he will go search elsewhere for his tasty meals.
> 
> Cindy


Yeah, that is my hope, anyway! There is a HUGE hayfield right across the street, and he can catch all the mice and rabbits it wants theere, and leave the piggies alone.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Consider yourself lucky if you see flying squirrels, but they can still get into your attic. So late at night when you hear scratching noises, in your walls  , It's probly not BATS!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

I think once a cooper has found your loft you can pretty much count on it coming around every day even if you dont see it ..they tend to stick to the tree line and cut thru the wooded areas to keep out of sight in atempt to ambush what they are hunting for . Just like Renee said they are fast and you usually dont even know what is happening til its to late ..half the time I cant even pick it out of the flying flock til you see the feathers flying everywhere and them carrying my birds off .. they are a devil bird for sure


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

ND Cooper said:


> Consider yourself lucky if you see flying squirrels, but they can still get into your attic. So late at night when you hear scratching noises, in your walls  , It's probly not BATS!!


I don't hear that scratching noise!!! I don't have bats in my belfry either The Flyers have 2 condos out on a big beechnut tree. they are no threat here, as they have to have a way to get IN first, and that isn't going to happen any time soon! Oh, the bats now, they are cool! They come out of the caves in the spring, and really take care of those skeeters!


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> I think once a cooper has found your loft you can pretty much count on it coming around every day even if you dont see it ..they tend to stick to the tree line and cut thru the wooded areas to keep out of sight in atempt to ambush what they are hunting for . Just like Renee said they are fast and you usually dont even know what is happening til its to late ..half the time I cant even pick it out of the flying flock til you see the feathers flying everywhere and them carrying my birds off .. they are a devil bird for sure


OK, point well taken. I will just have to keep my eyes open. OK, it was my first time!! I am sue my piggies are getting more "Hawk-Wise".... will keep an eye out for them. thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Last year, the fire dept. (city) sprayed for mosquitos, twice! The whole city.
(300) pop. charged everyone about $15.00 on the water bill.
I think that they should have put up purple martin houses instead. and BAT BOXES!


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

ND Cooper said:


> Last year, the fire dept. (city) sprayed for mosquitos, twice! The whole city.
> (300) pop. charged everyone about $15.00 on the water bill.
> I think that they should have put up purple martin houses instead. and BAT BOXES!


Bat boxes yes, but I have a PM house, but no Purple Martins ever came to it. Bats are notorious skeeter feeders! Maybe some of the homeowners should just put up a bat house. Don't worry, they will find it! They only come out at night, and nobody really had any problems with them here. They winter over in some of the old mining caves, and the State had to put wrought iron gates up to keep the people out, and to leave the bats alone. you know, there is always someone to spoil it for everyone. So, "people" can't get into the caves, but sit in your car, at sundown, and just watch them fly out by the thousands! Really is something to see! I have woodpecker houses that they stay in during the summer. I don't mind them.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

ND Cooper said:


> Last year, the fire dept. (city) sprayed for mosquitos, twice! The whole city.
> (300) pop. charged everyone about $15.00 on the water bill.
> I think that they should have put up purple martin houses instead. and BAT BOXES!


That is a tough price to pay, for sure. I'd still go for the bat house!


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Well spraying for mosquitos, (Don't know exactly what was in the spray) got rid of them for the time being, It still isn't going to solve the overall problem.
No offence to anybody, but I call it a hick quick fix.
There are martins on the edge of town, here, but I haven't seen any in town.
They didn't spray my yard, no trees or big bushes. so the pigeons didn't get it.
I remember not seeing very many butterflies after that though.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

ND Cooper said:


> Well spraying for mosquitos, (Don't know exactly what was in the spray) got rid of them for the time being, It still isn't going to solve the overall problem.
> No offence to anybody, but I call it a hick quick fix.
> There are martins on the edge of town, here, but I haven't seen any in town.
> They didn't spray my yard, no trees or big bushes. so the pigeons didn't get it.
> I remember not seeing very many butterflies after that though.


Sounds like they zapped more than just the skeeters.


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Sue ,

In a way this particular hawk attack could be a blessing in disguise , if thats possible . Since they were in the flypen and safe they got a free up close and personal lesson about hawks . You can bet they'll be on their guard now and remember this experiance . I sure hope Mr Hawk doesnt decide to hang around to pay more visits . Keep your eyes peeled for a week or so . 

We have LOTS of turkey vultures around where I live , but they seem to be harmless . They are just scavengers as far as I can tell , thank goodness because they are huge ! Spook my pigeons though LOL . That'll keep 'em on their toes when outside . 

Do you have crows where you live ? They harrass the bejesus out of hawks and drive them away . Dont know about Coopers though , they are pretty aggressive I've read . 

Good Luck , hope it was a fluke visit . 

Hambone


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi there, Hambone. I hope so too, but I doubt it. I usually see two bald eagles in the area, but haven't seen them for a while ; and YES, Lots of crows and ravens. there is a HUGE hay field across the street, over 100+ acres, and we see the hawks buzzing around for the mice. I'll definitely keep both eyes open, and yes, it was a good teaching tool for my birds. I told them Mr. Cooper was lookin' fer some dinner! My husband gets a kick out of me! When the eagles are around, the hawks just disappear. We watched during the winter, with a roadkill deer. The ravens were on it, then a Redtail came in, and it was feeding, THEN, two bald eagles came, and we never seen that Redtail again. I had to laugh, a pair of bald eagles trumps a Redtail!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Gee, that's scary, Sue!
I'm glad that your little birdies are safe and secure and smart enough to run out of the aviary to the enclosed loft. Just in caser Mr. Cooper decides to visit again, I'd keep them just flying in the aviary. Safe than sorry.

Cute pic of the young Cooper's hawk....thanks for sharing!

I have a redtail hawk that comes around here and there. Quite a beauty but very scary for the pidgies/doves. Ironically, I just saw him last evening. 

It's just the circle of life, Birdie Family. Each creature is precious, we just have to keep out pets protected as best we can.
My condolences to those whom lost their pidgies in such a horrific manner.
At least they went quickly and safe to Heaven's skies!

Blessings to all.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

We get daily visits from "our" Coopers. I'm not really sure of course if it's the same one all the time, or a pair, but they are determined to get my birds. They do not fly free and that is why. Just too many predators here. If I am every fortunate enough to live somewhere else that's not so wooded, I will be able to let birds have some more freedom. That hawk comes morning, afternoon, whenever. I have frequently seen it sitting right on top of the fly pen - the nerve - and you can tell it's trying to work out how to get them. Anyway it is giving my pidiges a good scare, and they bolt in one mass into the loft. I only hope they never become complacent...if they stay scared of him, they they are getting some 'safe' predator training.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

CHRISTIN RN, and TheSnipes, You both are so right. I haven't free-flown my birds yet, and am beginning to wonder if I even will ! Yes, they are getting some 'safe' predator training, and they are learning. I know it is nature, and the hawks are just doing their "thing".... Surly they can find an easier prey, wouldn't you think? 
Anyway, I seen him this morning, and did something really wild! I took some old CD's from an old computer, and hung them on the fly pen, with the colored side towards the loft, and the silver shiny part on the outside. Now, that hawk just flew over, looked, and kept flying. Maybe he thought it was a predator? Hmmm... I will be sure to keep an eye on this, and see if it really does work. One fly over doesn't mean much, unless he continues to do that!! Will keep ya all posted. Thanks for the inpute!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Snowbird Sue said:


> John, we have Turkey Buzzards here, and they feed on roadkill. They don't "kill" to eat. They eat what's already dead. I'm not concerned with them. Just the Hawks.


Interesting how we call birds by different names. 

We don't have what you call a Buzzard. A Buzzard here is what you would call a Hawk. We have migrant Rough-Legged Buzzards, which are the same bird as your Rough-Legged Hawks - and what is referred to as a Sparrow Hawk in the US is entirely different to the European Sparrow Hawk. Gets confusing 

John


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

John_D said:


> Interesting how we call birds by different names.
> 
> We don't have what you call a Buzzard. A Buzzard here is what you would call a Hawk. We have migrant Rough-Legged Buzzards, which are the same bird as your Rough-Legged Hawks - and what is referred to as a Sparrow Hawk in the US is entirely different to the European Sparrow Hawk. Gets confusing
> 
> John


John, Our Turkey Buzzards are scavengers. They feed on roadkill, and have no feathers at all on their heads. They are very large. No, they don't bother anything unless it is already dead. They are kinda like the "quicker-cleaner-uppers"! believe me, there is a huge difference between a Turkey Buzzard and a Hawk.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Yes, indeed, a great difference. I haven't seen a Turkey Buzzard that I know of, though I did see Black Vultures chomping on something unrecognizable, a good few years ago on one of my Stateside visits. 

John


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi John, I'll see if I can find a pic of one for you. The Buzzards out West, like in Ca., are totally different from a Turkey Buzzard. ; I think those are the black ones.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok, here are two pics of the not-so-pretty Turkey Buzzard! 
View attachment 8558


View attachment 8559


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

sue ,you hit on something i have noticed over the years.when the coopers start hunting for mice,which is usually when its warm enough for the mice to come out,the attacks will usually stop.atleast that is how it has been for me.i also used to watch them hunting alot near my old place,and i finally saw one catch a field mouse one day,and i figured this out.just my .02


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

I so wish my evil cooper neighbor would take to hunting mice or better yet just leave  he got another one of my pigeons today..I have had them on lock down for the last two weeks now and it was just to nice a day to keep them in so I let them out and as they came down to trap out came mr. cooper and grabbed one of my birds and off he flew .. this bird is such a beast and I hope some day a bigger bird will come down and eat him I will even supply the hot sauce


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

k-will said:


> sue ,you hit on something i have noticed over the years.when the coopers start hunting for mice,which is usually when its warm enough for the mice to come out,the attacks will usually stop.atleast that is how it has been for me.i also used to watch them hunting alot near my old place,and i finally saw one catch a field mouse one day,and i figured this out.just my .02


Hey k-will, with today's economy, you better make that a nickle!  Yeah, we have watched the hawks catch mice, and I wondered if they aren't finding any due to the weather being just ridiculous. We are sap-sucking, tapping trees for maple syrup now, so we are out to the sugar shack a lot. We live on top of a big hill, so we can see for a long ways too.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> I so wish my evil cooper neighbor would take to hunting mice or better yet just leave  he got another one of my pigeons today..I have had them on lock down for the last two weeks now and it was just to nice a day to keep them in so I let them out and as they came down to trap out came mr. cooper and grabbed one of my birds and off he flew .. this bird is such a beast and I hope some day a bigger bird will come down and eat him I will even supply the hot sauce


So sorry to hear about your piggie! That is awful! I don't know what Mr. Cooper's enemy is, but I'd even supply the dinner table ! Yeah, they are a nasty thing, aren't they. I haven't free-flown mine yet, and am really beginning to wonder if I even should. As long as they stay across the street, I don't mind them. Maybe going to lock them down again, eh? Keep an eye out for a bald eagle; I have seen when the bald eagles start to circle, the redtails are GONE. I don't know if that works with this evil beast, but it is worth keeping an eye out and checking. Still, I am sorry to hear of your loss. Such a tradgedy.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LokotaLoft said:


> I so wish my evil cooper neighbor would take to hunting mice or better yet just leave  he got another one of my pigeons today..I have had them on lock down for the last two weeks now and it was just to nice a day to keep them in so I let them out and as they came down to trap out came mr. cooper and grabbed one of my birds and off he flew .. this bird is such a beast and I hope some day a bigger bird will come down and eat him I will even supply the hot sauce


Sorry to hear about your bird.  I honestly don't know how you guys that have a REAL hawk problem deal with it. I just couldn't. I'd have to just quit flying birds. A hawk may get one of mine tomorrow, but it would be the first in about 2 years.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

yeah I was out there freaking out clapping my hands yelling running as fast as i could thru the woods trying to find where he carried my pigeon off too but never did find where he landed  This bird isnt afraid of anything and yes they are going back into lockdown again ..I have about 9 youngins that may never get out of the loft due to this problem and with them just getting way to old , I dont wanna take the chance of any fly offs due to strong wings ,its a real bummer .rest in peace my poor freckles


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> yeah I was out there freaking out clapping my hands yelling running as fast as i could thru the woods trying to find where he carried my pigeon off too but never did find where he landed  This bird isnt afraid of anything and yes they are going back into lockdown again ..I have about 9 youngins that may never get out of the loft due to this problem and with them just getting way to old , I dont wanna take the chance of any fly offs due to strong wings ,its a real bummer .rest in peace my poor freckles


RIP little Freckles. Someone had mentioned a paintball gun. Now, that wouldn't kill the hawk, but it might deter it some. Renee, hawks are a very big part of nature here in MI. You just have to learn to deal with them. Here, we have Redtail, Shintail, and Cooper. they do feed on field mice, and the hay field across the road (over 100+ acres!) is still snow covered, so the mice are in short supply. Maybe when the weather breaks, the mice come out, the hawks will go back to their "natural" habits. Yeah, LokotaLoft, I;d be PO'd too.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Careful, Careful, You cannot harass wildlife. I'm pretty sure that would mean jail time.
Do the hawks migrate through your area? you might be on a migration route.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm not sure about the paintball gun. Seems to me those things could be petty lethal.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

personally I was just hoping karma would take care of it in the way of maybe mr cooper getting hit by a truck flying across the road


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

ND Cooper said:


> Careful, Careful, You cannot harass wildlife. I'm pretty sure that would mean jail time.
> Do the hawks migrate through your area? you might be on a migration route.


OK, it was just a thought, I don't even own a paintball gun!!  I would never harrass wildlife either. SO SORRY !!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

*How about this?*

OK, My birds had another visitor today. Or, shall I say VISITORS!! They all flew into the loft, and just waited for the "WILD TURKEY FLOCK" to move on! That was funny to watch, I must say! I guess they thought, "LOOK at the size of those guys!" anyway, LokotaLoft, I think karma might be nice too!


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I'm not sure about the paintball gun. Seems to me those things could be petty lethal.


Hi LT!! I never used one, but some hunters had modified a couple, to shoot "scent balls" instead of paint, for when they go deer hunting. I thought it was a novel idea, until I heard the price  I don't need one!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

hey snowbird just to let you know Im all for messing with nature when its flying thru my airspace taking my birds with them so dont feel bad, I throw sticks or anything close by me at the time when they are whizzing over my head 4 feet from me as my birds are trapping into the loft .. I hate listening to people go on about how they use hawks to control feral populations and everyone freaks out at the thought of that and are horrified but when it comes to your personal flock in your back yard they all of a sudden are for the hawk over your birds  someone explain that to me please


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi LokotaLoft, now that is a VERY good point! Sounds like a very good question too. I like ferrel
l's as much as the next guy, but I have to agree with you on this one. "Our" birds are just as important as the ferals are. 

One thing for sure, my birds are really spooky of other BIG birds! Today, they were in the fly-pen, and raced to the loft and stayed there! I could just hear them saying, "Just LOOK at how big that one is!" Today, their visitors were a flock of wild turkeys! My birds stayed in the loft all day!I ain't going to knock it, it is fabulous training for them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

yeah I know what you mean , when the cooper hits my fly pen its like a ghost town in my loft , you would never know there was a pigeon around , they get so quiet and sit so tight inside the loft and wont come out for like a half hour  and as for ferals I used to have some that visited my loft back when til they were eaten by my menising devil bird too


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> yeah I know what you mean , when the cooper hits my fly pen its like a ghost town in my loft , you would never know there was a pigeon around , they get so quiet and sit so tight inside the loft and wont come out for like a half hour  and as for ferals I used to have some that visited my loft back when til they were eaten by my menising devil bird too


Hey, how about if we get a voodoo doll of this devil bird! Now, that can't hurt anything BUT Mr. Cooper! Right? I'll have to see what I can throw together, to stick HUGE pins in!  Hey, nothing else has worked!


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

sorry for your loft but you just have to deal with it. watch getting into a pattern of realeasing at the same time. you can train hawks that way as to what time breakfast is...


----------

